
Why I’m not using Fastmail - gingerlime
http://blog.gingerlime.com/2016/why-im-not-using-fastmail/
======
PaulHoule
I'm not convinced you can usefully search a 10GB+ mail spool with any mail
service on the market, including either gmail or fastmail. I mean, what is
that 10GB? Attachments? Spam? Mailing list messages?

We are dogfooding a "Super PIM" system which downloads content from Fastmail
via IMAP, CardDAV, CalDAV and WebDAV and puts it into Elasticsearch -- so far
as mail is concerned I think very little of it should be kept in the actual
mail system (maybe 2 months overall, maybe a complete log for very important
clients) The rest goes into a nearline system.

I wouldn't even try moving mail from an old email system to another system,
but either keep the old mail in the old system or archive it in Super PIM.

------
radiowave
Sadly I can report having had a similar difficulty with them earlier this
year. When a customer is opening a follow-up ticket to report that the generic
copy-paste advice (given to them on their first ticket) doesn't actually work,
fastmail's support replying with the exact same generic advice is _unlikely_
to be helpful.

